# Broly vs Meta-Cooler



## Plague (Sep 3, 2009)

Broly gets 1 Senzu Bean, and Cooler gets the big Ghete star. So who wins?


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 3, 2009)

vegeta and goku were putting up a good fights against cooler. broly made goku and vegita look like ants without any effort. broly stomps.


----------



## Minh489 (Sep 3, 2009)

Can't Meta Cooler Keep Making Clones Of Himself With The Gete Star?


----------



## Gig (Sep 3, 2009)

Minh489 said:


> Can't Meta Cooler Keep Making Clones Of Himself With The Gete Star?



He can and each one is at least SSJ level so he could win though swarming Brolly


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Sep 3, 2009)

You posted this in the wrong section, and a senzu bean gives him a small power bost too. With that Broly would just blast the Planet and the Metal star would be destroy along with it.


----------



## Minh489 (Sep 3, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> You posted this in the wrong section, and a senzu bean gives him a small power bost too. With that Broly would just blast the Planet and the Metal star would be destroy along with it.



Would Broly Die from the lack of air right after then? While Meta Cooler can still breath in space on the off cahnce that he survives.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 3, 2009)

There is no planet. Battles with no area chosen to fight in are fought in the Room of Spirit and Time as default. Anyways, Broly lobs a ki blast at the Big Gete Star, and that's all she wrote.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 3, 2009)

> Would Broly Die from the lack of air right after then? While Meta Cooler can still breath in space on the off cahnce that he survives.


No he can create a shield which allows him to live in space.


----------



## kyrax12 (Sep 3, 2009)

Recca said:


> No he can create a shield which allows him to live in space.



didn't bardock and his saiyan army breathe in space when he confronted Frizea?


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 3, 2009)

You can argue that was in the atmosphere or just really inconsistent.


----------



## NemeBro (Sep 3, 2009)

Broly survived being in space after his planet was destroyed. He was like a couple days old.

Seriously? I do not see why the hell he cannot just blow the Big Ghete Star to shit.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Sep 3, 2009)

Broly blew up a planet like it was nothing, he could easily do the same here.

Not that he needs to since I could see him quite niftily nuking one Meta-Coola or even an army of them given that he was easily slapping around Goku, Vegeta, Gohan and Piccolo all at the same time.


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 3, 2009)

Gaelek_13 said:


> Broly blew up a planet like it was nothing, he could easily do the same here.
> 
> Not that he needs to since I could see him quite niftily nuking one Meta-Coola or even an army of them given that he was easily slapping around Goku, Vegeta, Gohan and Piccolo all at the same time.



and trunks. don't forget trunks


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Sep 3, 2009)

Any injury Meta-Cooler might suffer is instantly detected and repaired, and whatever flaws in his design that allowed the injury are corrected; thus, he cannot be harmed in the same way twice and become extremely stronger than before. He also knows instant transmission.

Plus it took both SSJGoku and SSJVegeta nealy everything they had just to beat one.

Meta Cooler could swarm Broly.

Then again like others have already said he can just blow up the planet.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 3, 2009)

Actually, it took Meta Cooler taking them to the Big Gete Star giving them a better chance at defeating Cooler

But tbh, Broly lobs a baseball sized ki blast at the Big Gete Star


----------



## hammer (Sep 3, 2009)

If freeiza can survive a planet being blown why cant cooler they dont need air to live


but besides that i still see broly wining


----------



## Raigen (Sep 3, 2009)

Meta-Cooler really just got a bit more durable each time and still takes time to regenerate himself, still enough time to get blasted to unusable fragments. Besides one the Ghete Star is blown up, that's the end of it. And if a beaten up Goku and Vegeta can put out enough energy to overload it, what do you think Brolly would do?


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 3, 2009)

because Freezer was originally meant to die after namek's explosion until toriyama decided to have freezer survive it half dead when apparently ssj1 goku couldn't .

Also, without the big gete star cooler cannot have any  new repairs.


----------



## Paulina (Sep 3, 2009)

Broly destroys the gete star and Cooler runs away scared


----------



## God (Sep 3, 2009)

lol do I even need to...?


----------



## Raigen (Sep 3, 2009)

Goku would survive the planet blowing up fine. It's the lack of oxygen that'd kill him in the end.


----------



## Cronos (Sep 4, 2009)

oh come on, how is this even a competition, broly kills that cooler


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Sep 4, 2009)

Raigen said:


> Goku would survive the planet blowing up fine. It's the lack of oxygen that'd kill him in the end.



Aside from the weirdness of a crippled, dying Freeza surviving the destruction of a planet there's _nothing_ to indicate that Goku could survive a planet exploding around him. Saying he'd die of oxygen loss is stupid.


----------



## Yusuke5678 (Sep 4, 2009)

Broly kills him in an instant cuz he is bored


----------



## Genyosai (Sep 4, 2009)

> But tbh, Broly lobs a baseball sized ki blast at the Big Gete Star



I've only seen clips of that movie, but wouldn't Broly have to make the connection that he has to blow that up first, or did Cooler flat out state that it was giving him power in the movie? (which is stupid) Otherwise, it's just some moon base in the sky, and he'll be focused on fighting the Meta Coolers without any need to blow it up.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Sep 4, 2009)

Once the gette star is heavily damaged (not even destroyed) all the meta coolas blow up. Broly is planet/star casual buster freak and beat 4 super saiyans and piccolo post Hyperbolic time chamber, while several meta coolas had trouble with pre hyperbolic time chamber Goku and Vegeta.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Sep 4, 2009)

Minh489 said:


> Would Broly Die from the lack of air right after then? While Meta Cooler can still breath in space on the off cahnce that he survives.



He would make a ki  shield since that is how he was able to live in space for the past seven years after Goku beated him. Not to mention if the Metal star is destroyed then Metal Cooler dies.


----------



## Raigen (Sep 4, 2009)

Gaelek_13 said:


> Aside from the weirdness of a crippled, dying Freeza surviving the destruction of a planet there's _nothing_ to indicate that Goku could survive a planet exploding around him. Saying he'd die of oxygen loss is stupid.



Freeza himself states it. He says that he can breathe in space and Goku can't, thus if the planet goes, Freeza would be the victor. You trying to claim that Freeza is more durable than Goku, who by a year later was so much stronger than Freeza as to stomp him instantly (though Trunks did that and he was comparable to Goku at the time).


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 4, 2009)

Genyosai said:


> I've only seen clips of that movie, but wouldn't Broly have to make the connection that he has to blow that up first, or did Cooler flat out state that it was giving him power in the movie? (which is stupid) Otherwise, it's just some moon base in the sky, and he'll be focused on fighting the Meta Coolers without any need to blow it up.


 
Even though it would be odd to see a giant base inside of the Hyperbolic Time Chamber, and watching various metal versions of Cooler coming out from inside of it. 

Aside from that, I don't remember if he had mentioned it within the movie.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Sep 4, 2009)

Raigen said:


> Freeza himself states it. He says that he can breathe in space and Goku can't, thus if the planet goes, Freeza would be the victor. You trying to claim that Freeza is more durable than Goku, who by a year later was so much stronger than Freeza as to stomp him instantly (though Trunks did that and he was comparable to Goku at the time).



That's more a boast in the general way of if the planet exploding doesn't kill Goku he's still screwed, not an admission that Goku could tank the destruction of a planet around him.

I said: _Aside from the weirdness of a crippled, dying Freeza surviving the destruction of a planet there's nothing to indicate that Goku could survive a planet exploding around him. Saying he'd die of oxygen loss is stupid._

If you discount this one instance Goku would perish when the planet blew up since it was absurd that Freeza survived that at all.


----------



## Omnirix (Sep 4, 2009)

Broly curbstomps this. He beat up Goku and Gohan who at that time were 2nd grade super saiyans and can rival Perfect Cell(Not super perfect cell). Cooler just got defeated by 2 non-mastered super saiyans while Broly defeated a bunch of super saiyans that had been trained in the hyperbolic time chamber.


----------



## Muah (Sep 4, 2009)

Broly was like ssj20

All of gokus attacks were like nothing. He is legendary afterall

Broly with ease.


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 4, 2009)

Genyosai said:


> I've only seen clips of that movie, but wouldn't Broly have to make the connection that he has to blow that up first, or did Cooler flat out state that it was giving him power in the movie? (which is stupid) Otherwise, it's just some moon base in the sky, and he'll be focused on fighting the Meta Coolers without any need to blow it up.



cooler flatout stated that is where he gets his power. he pointed at the big gete star and stated that it repairs him and stuff. Broly would also notice a giant floating thing in the sky and probably blow it up anyway.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 4, 2009)

Omnirix said:


> Broly curbstomps this. He beat up Goku and Gohan who at that time were 2nd grade super saiyans and *can rival Perfect Cell*(Not super perfect cell). Cooler just got defeated by 2 non-mastered super saiyans while Broly defeated a bunch of super saiyans that had been trained in the hyperbolic time chamber.


 
What? **


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 4, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> What? **



goku and trunks and gohan were capable of fighting pretty evenly with cell as did vegeta a bit. Final Flash and ultra SSJ trunks could damage perfect cell but not really beat him.

Gohan and goku could fight evenly. All of these people were being tossed around like ragdolls by broly.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 4, 2009)

Trunks was getting whomped by Cell, Goku was running out of energy while Cell was in better condition than him during the Cell Games, and Gohan, take it from Goku, he's was stronger than him since he was a child. 

Next.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 4, 2009)

Gohan was injured when he fought Cell, he took the attack to save Vegeta. Just for the record Super Perfect Cell=/= Perfect Cell in power. Goku as an SSJ2 is above Gohan as an SSJ2, he would sodomise Cell. Goku and Gohan are above Perfect Cell as SSJ2.


----------



## Omnirix (Sep 4, 2009)

I said could RIVAL Cell doesn't mean beat him. They're AROUND the same power level. Cell beat Goku but only BARELY. And Gohan is his equal.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 5, 2009)

Yes, aside from Goku fighting against Cell in spite of being below him in power, mainly just to gauge his power. Not to mention the statements from Roshi and Vegeta to be taken into account.


----------



## OmniSScythe (Sep 5, 2009)

Broly wins by screaming.


----------



## Omnirix (Sep 5, 2009)

OmniSScythe said:


> Broly wins by screaming.



ROFL!!!!!! He might as well XD


----------



## NemeBro (Sep 5, 2009)

You all do know that one of Freeza's abilities is to be able to survive virtually any injury, right?

I mean, that is how he survived having his face blown in half, his chest ripped apart, his arm torn off, and his lower body sliced in half. It is also how Cell was able to heal from, well, a cell, by combining Namekian regeneration with Freeza's damage soak.

Granted he was supposed to die, but it was retconned.


----------



## Omnirix (Sep 5, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> You all do know that one of Freeza's abilities is to be able to survive virtually any injury, right?
> 
> I mean, that is how he survived having his face blown in half, his chest ripped apart, his arm torn off, and his lower body sliced in half. It is also how Cell was able to heal from, well, a cell, by combining Namekian regeneration with Freeza's damage soak.
> 
> Granted he was supposed to die, but it was retconned.



Trunks finished Freeza and King Cold like it was nothing. And he didn't use any planet busters.


----------



## NemeBro (Sep 5, 2009)

No, he just vaporised them.


----------



## Red Skull (Sep 5, 2009)

Metacooler wins because that Broly is just fail. 

i watched the scheisskopf  getting owned by a simple Sho-ryu-ken once


----------

